# svg bearbeiten



## psygonis (5. Mrz 2014)

Ich habe eine Anwendung in Flash. Möchte aber von Flash weg.

Sie können das Programm hier sehen: www.mattenspezi.de

Der relevante Teil ist der eigentliche Konfigurator. Bitte schauen Sie sich das mal an. Es ist so einfacher zu erklären. Beginnen Sie mit "Matte erstellen", dann "Eingangsmatten", dann einfach mal "60 x 40" wählen. Sie sehen jetzt eine Mattengrundfläche, auf die man verschiedene Hintergründe, Designs und Elemente einbringen kann. Diese kann man dort noch bearbeiten und am Schluss die Matte ausgeben.
Die Hintergründe und Designs sind PNG Grafiken, die Elemente sind SVG Grafiken. 

Wie gesagt, will ich weg von Flash. Ich möchte so viel wie möglich in PHP und AJAX realisieren. Aber ohne serverseitige Installationen wie z.B. ImageMagick kann ich mit PHP aus SVG kein realistisches PNG machen. Außerdem ist auch der Erfolg mit den am Markt zur Verfügung stehenden Servertools nicht so, wie ich das gern hätte. Ich könnte nun  C++ per CGI einbinden oder bestimmt auch VB benutzen. Ich tendiere aber eher zu Java. Also einem Applet. 

Das Applet müsste die Funktion der Mattenerstellung bzw. Gestaltung übernehmen. Von meinem PHP und JavaScript (AJAX) kommen die Elemente wie eben Hintergrund oder Design oder ein Element. Das Applet soll die laden und damit die Matte gestalten. Es muss mit der Maus funktionieren und auch am Touch Screen. Das Applet soll, wie gesagt nur die Gestaltung machen, Elemente scalieren, spiegeln, drehen, Ebenen ändern und wieder entfernen, zuzüglich dem Farbentausch. Alles andere soll weiter über die dortigen Panels per JS laufen. Am Schluss muss mir das Applet ein PNG der ganzen Matte inklusive Elemente ausgeben. Sowie eine Bildbeschreibung (alle Elemente, Hintergründe, Designs, Scalierungen, Farbentausch, Ebenen, u.s.w.) aus der das Applet die Arbeitsfläche wieder herstellen könnte um die Matte zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt weiter bearbeiten zu können.

Die Frage ist nun, kann Java mit JavaScript so kommunizieren, das eben das möglich ist? Wenn ja, käme gleich meine nächste Frage, könnte das hier jemand für mich machen und zu welchem Preis?

Um das genau zu besprechen, sendet mir bitte eine PN.


----------

